# Can i Nail down Laminate Floor ends? (seperating)



## EuroZ24 (Oct 6, 2008)

i just installed new 12.3mm laminate flooring planks, they look great, but while i was installing them and tapping them in, i noticed that the planks i did 3 rows over started to seperate where the ends join to each other (not the sides).
so i decided to finish the whole floor and later go back and re-tap everything 

While doing this, i would tap the planks closed, when i move on the next one, the one i tapped before seperated again. i left about 1/4 and the ends and sides along the wall like it said in the instructions, 

My question is, can i tap a finishing nail in each plank at both ends so they dont seperate or move?. the nail will be covered by the quarter round anyways.


----------



## Zee 32 (Oct 15, 2007)

You absolutely cannot nail a floating floor. If you do, the seams will buckle from expansion. That is why you leave the 1/4" around the outside. By nailing the floor will not be able to expand, and will buckle in the middle.


----------



## EuroZ24 (Oct 6, 2008)

do you know how i can solve my separating problem, i got them together now at the seams, but i'm worried over the months of walking on them they will separate again and i will have to take off my quarter round and keep re-tapping the planks.

ALSO, i just realized, i'm about to return my quarter round around the wall, when i took it off, it was nailed to the old hardwood we had there, now that there is laminate, i'm guessing i would have to nail it to the wall, not the laminate planks??


----------



## Baron (Jan 6, 2009)

EuroZ24 said:


> do you know how i can solve my separating problem, i got them together now at the seams, but i'm worried over the months of walking on them they will separate again and i will have to take off my quarter round and keep re-tapping the planks.
> 
> ALSO, i just realized, i'm about to return my quarter round around the wall, when i took it off, it was nailed to the old hardwood we had there, now that there is laminate, i'm guessing i would have to nail it to the wall, not the laminate planks??


Yes nail to wall and research the seam cement that the company that makes the flooring may have. In most cases i apply heat with my heat gun to insure the seams bond well and roll each seam well with a heavy roller.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Euro,

If your planks are properly spaced away from the wall (1/4') then use a 1/4" spacer to temporarily wedge the offending course on one end...then pry or tap the course to close the gaps that have occurred mid-field. Once the planks are in proper place, then place a small gob of silicone between the end of the plank and the wall. Remove the temporary wedge on the other end and do the same. Then go all around the room and place a gob of silicone at the end of each plank. This will keep the courses from moving and at the same time allow for some expansion.

It isn't a 100% guaranteed fix but it will help to tame-down the floor and temper the separations.


----------

